# how would I look with purple hair? :P



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

;D


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

No matter what your haircolor is like, you are very cute








But I'd prefer brown or black.

dan


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Definately go with purple. Although I'm a bit biased since I love the whole rave/hardcore/hardstyle electro-scene.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

HOTTTTTTTTTT!

You can show Katy Perry a thing or two!


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice one.
I remember messing up some friends' shower terribly.. it was stained purple for ages - far longer than my hair.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

You look pretty







I think just purple highlights or or chunks is better...


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't see the picture but go for it. Purple is nice


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

it would match your shirt


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

Actually....that's not half bad.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would so help you dye your hair if I lived like next door.lol. Purple and blue are my favorite to dye with. But theres so many colors, and I recommend lightening the hair first, so good luck.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

It looks oddly natural on you. Did you photoshop that? I say go for it. I always wanted some outrageous hair color like Fire Engine Red when I was younger and then grew up and got boring and now I would NEVER dye my hair some color other than blonde/brown. So live it up while you still desire to do so


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Purple is a good color!


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Hahahaha thanks guys! It's not 'shopped, that's just the way brown comes out on my phone... :/ But it gives me some ideas lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Matches your shirt!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

why not a purple pink??


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Super cute!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

the answer to that question is hott.


----------



## anusreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

its hair shave it all of and sell it for money


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Deeza said:


> your boobs are too small.


you probably say that because you have bigger boobs than her


----------



## Alisegirl (May 27, 2011)

Purple hair goes well with your complexion. You look gorgeous! Nice pose.


----------



## Gracemiller (Jul 12, 2011)

The purple hair suits you very well than colouring your in brown


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

> how would I look with purple hair?


i.... i.. uhm, i've seen better!


----------

